# Quicky Flush Floods Bathroom



## Xcursion (Sep 10, 2011)

Has any one had the quickey flush leak so bad that it leaks out the side of trailer and also flood inside, around the shower and under bathroom sink? This was the first time I had used it.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I had one (not in the Outback) that didn't work from day one. Long story short they had pinched the hose from the outside hookup to the tank between the floor and the frame. Good job on the QA at the factory.

Seems no one picked it up outside the factory either. It was a used unit and I'm guessing the guy that had it before me either never tried to use it or just gave up. The pinch was there for so long I couldn't even get the hose to go back to it's usual shape. It just stayed flat and I had to cut the section out and splice in a new piece of hose.

Ah the joys of owning a camper


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

is a quickie flush a name of a brand of a toilet or just another name for a toilet. ?


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

I used mine and thought it was pretty loud but since I never had the flush on my previous camper I thought it must be normal. After I was all finished I went inside to find the bathroom flooded and everything under the sink soaked. I dried everything and checked it at home with air pressure and found the 3 pex fittings under the sink so loose they almost fell off. I'll have to see if that's my only leak next time I use it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

cdn campers said:


> is a quickie flush a name of a brand of a toilet or just another name for a toilet. ?


It's the black tank flush. The hose inlet is outside on the side of the trailer and goes through a vacuum breaker under the bathroom sink, then down to the black tank. Any and all of these plumbing fittings are subject to Gilligan's magic touch.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> is a quickie flush a name of a brand of a toilet or just another name for a toilet. ?


It's the black tank flush. The hose inlet is outside on the side of the trailer and goes through a vacuum breaker under the bathroom sink, then down to the black tank. Any and all of these plumbing fittings are subject to Gilligan's magic touch.
[/quote]
Hey thanks i have one of those on my tt . are there tips about using them ,as i have not used mine yet. thanks. doug


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

cdn campers said:


> is a quickie flush a name of a brand of a toilet or just another name for a toilet. ?


It's the black tank flush. The hose inlet is outside on the side of the trailer and goes through a vacuum breaker under the bathroom sink, then down to the black tank. Any and all of these plumbing fittings are subject to Gilligan's magic touch.
[/quote]
Hey thanks i have one of those on my tt . are there tips about using them ,as i have not used mine yet. thanks. doug
[/quote]

I guess a tip would be to have someone on the inside of the trailer watching for leaks, (at least the first time each year) I didn't and been lucky I guess, and when in use keep the dump valve open.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a different brand of the same type device. A couple years ago the stainless steel band clamp that held the inlet hose onto the flusher snapped when I was flushing the tank. The hose let go and water was everywhere. I opened up my access hatch under the trailer and found that the problem was the band clamp that came with it was too large of a diameter for the hose. When it was tightened up the clamp must have kinked slightly and cracked. Repeated use eventually cracked it all the way through and it snapped. You may have the same problem staring. If you are getting water inside, it may be where the inlet hose connects the the fitting on the trailer exterior wall.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

cdn campers said:


> Hey thanks i have one of those on my tt . are there tips about using them ,as i have not used mine yet. thanks. doug


My greatest tip would be to not use unregulated campground water and forget that you have the quickie flush going with the black tank dump valve closed. Hmmmmmm.....long story short, camper's at the dealer getting a new black tank. Split the tank and filled the underbelly with water....luckily was still able to salvage the weekend of camping.....yeah, it happened as I set up and decided to flush the tank because the camper had been put away with the black tank not emptied. Don't ask....was only gonna be that way for a short time, but things happen, and camping trips got cancelled. Oh well, that's what we're here for, to learn from each other's successes and mistakes.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

srwsr said:


> My greatest tip would be to not use unregulated campground water and forget that you have the quickie flush going with the black tank dump valve closed. Hmmmmmm.....long story short, camper's at the dealer getting a new black tank. Split the tank and filled the underbelly with water....luckily was still able to salvage the weekend of camping.....yeah, it happened as I set up and decided to flush the tank because the camper had been put away with the black tank not emptied. Don't ask....was only gonna be that way for a short time, but things happen, and camping trips got cancelled. Oh well, that's what we're here for, to learn from each other's successes and mistakes.


All I can say is Ouch, I have visions of the movie RV but I doubt it was funny.

I have heard of blowing the toilet seal and a fountain on the roof but never a failed tank. Can you tell us where the tank failure happened?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> My greatest tip would be to not use unregulated campground water and forget that you have the quickie flush going with the black tank dump valve closed. Hmmmmmm.....long story short, camper's at the dealer getting a new black tank. Split the tank and filled the underbelly with water....luckily was still able to salvage the weekend of camping.....yeah, it happened as I set up and decided to flush the tank because the camper had been put away with the black tank not emptied. Don't ask....was only gonna be that way for a short time, but things happen, and camping trips got cancelled. Oh well, that's what we're here for, to learn from each other's successes and mistakes.


All I can say is Ouch, I have visions of the movie RV but I doubt it was funny.

I have heard of blowing the toilet seal and a fountain on the roof but never a failed tank. Can you tell us where the tank failure happened?
[/quote]
Yeah, there was the fountain too. Luckily, I had already dumped and rinsed the tank. From what I was told, it sounds as if it split on the side. It would hold without leaking until around 2/3 full, but leak immediately if the quickie flush was used. I usually only use it when we're leaving, so ordinarily, I'd not have the opportunity to forget......thinking about getting a hose timer!


----------



## Xcursion (Sep 10, 2011)

I didn't realize that there was a vacuum breaker under the sink, I thougt there might be a check valve. The leak is probably under the sink because water was all over the toilet paper we used to keep under there until this happened. On my previous camper it had a pipe line that went straight to a connection on side of black tank. Inside the tank was a pipe with holes in it that sprayed water inside and I am assuming this is similar inside.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Am I alone , I could never see the need to cut a hole in a perfectly good tank so as to clean something that will never be clean !
My sister has one of those things plus a handheld wand . While she is scrubbing the tank her husband is waiting to get in the bathroom ! It will be clean for a minute or two .


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

I think that the quickie flush helps remove the build up of solids in the black tank, not really going to clean it just to rid . the build up of crud.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I had the issue with cutting the hole too but finally got over it. Of course when the hole saw punched through the tank wall the keyless chuck on my cordless drill let go and the hole saw fell into the tank. I tied a string to a strong magnet and fished it back out through the new hole.

As for the need for flushing the tank I look at it this way. If you peel a bunch of vegetables into your kitchen sink then turn on the garbage disposal you never get all the peelings to run down the drain just by the standing water and gravity. You have to grab the sink sprayer and wash them into the disposal. This is the same way your flusher works with all the paper and other clumps in your black tank. The flusher just helps push them along down the drain.

The first time I used my flusher, I drained the black tank using a clear elbow on the drain hose so I could see what was going through. When the tank had completely drained I turned on the flusher. I could see paper clumps going through the clear elbow for the next ten minutes. Now my standard practice is to run the flusher for about a half hour when I want to really clean out the tank. I've had times where the tank drain stops up from the amount of paper trying to leave the tank. When that happens, I close the tank valve for a couple minutes and then reopen it so the built up water clears the clog. I never leave the area when the flusher is running just to be sure I don't have a backflow problem into the bathroom. You'll have to ask Doxiedoglovertoo about that.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Same issues with the spray wand instead of the flusher. The first time I used the spray wand at the end of the season, the flow out of the black tank just quit. Where was the water going? Answer was it was filling the black tank since big clumps of TP had been "scrubbed" from the sides (and bottom) of the black tank and were jammed at the drain outlet.

I, too, filled the black tank nearly full, and then opened the drain valve to generate that gush of water. The pressure did it and the "jam" was cleared. Now I spray wand about mid-season so the TP doesn't build up too much, and doesn't clog the drain pipe.

Where do you do your flusher work so you have lots of water plus a place to dump the black water? If I do it at home, I have to make a whole bunch of "pull the sewage toter" trips to the house to dump the black water. Annoying.

But I've not had the nerve to use a campground water supply and drain into their dump station. I've always been afraid that another camper will come along and want to use the dump station!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I just try to make sure the last day of every trip is at a campground where I have a sewer connection in the site.


----------



## 2112 (Aug 17, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> I just try to make sure the last day of every trip is at a campground where I have a sewer connection in the site.


We just did this last weekend. Spent the night in a local cg that has full hookup and quality water for the sole reason of prepping for winter. Flushed the tank well and filled the fresh tank to 1/2 just before we left. Poor little thing will sit there for a few months now


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

2112 said:


> I just try to make sure the last day of every trip is at a campground where I have a sewer connection in the site.


We just did this last weekend. Spent the night in a local cg that has full hookup and quality water for the sole reason of prepping for winter. Flushed the tank well and filled the fresh tank to 1/2 just before we left. Poor little thing will sit there for a few months now








[/quote]

You must be in an area where you don't have to winterize! I'm jealous--if I left the fresh tank 1/2 full, we'd have a total failure of the tank and all the plumbing lines, before March. It does get down to zero F some nights during the winter, even in Baltimore, MD!


----------



## 2112 (Aug 17, 2011)

Gulf coast Texas, just off of Galveston Island. We might get down to 28F two or three nights out of the year. I just turn on the heater for those rare occasions. Unfortunately, winters are windy here making camping uncomfortable for me anyway.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Back to the OP's issue. Yes, the factory installed QF's have a vaccum breaker somewhere in the system. This seems to be a requirement, I'm sure so you don't accidentally siphon black water back into the plumbing system you connected to (same reason as for lawn sprinklers). Anyway, that forces the QF plumbing to run up into the trailer so the vaccum breaker is above the fill port and the tank. Unfortunately this means if you have a loose fitting, it will cause a flood inside the trailer. Sorry to hear of the issues.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

To the person who asked about where to flush, I do it at the campground dumping station. I am sorry if the people behind me have to wait while I flush, but I have waited while people clean there bathroom at the dumping station. I found that annoying! I flush my tank every time I leave a campground. Most of my trips are only a weekend long so it doesn't take a long time to flush.

I guess if you are impatient, you don't want to behind me at the dumping station, but I am going to flush until it runs clear, every time.

And, as was already mentioned, it is really important to flush with the dump valve OPEN.

Tena


----------

